# Best Ranger 2011



## Centermass (Apr 11, 2011)

Starts Friday, April 15th until Monday,  April 18th.

Best Ranger Home Page

Looks like 50 teams will be in the starting line up.

This Years Teams

Recognized a few familiar faces in there.

SGM Zajkowski who won in 2007, runner up in 2009, is in it again. This is either his third or 4th comp.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 11, 2011)

One of my buddies is doing it. Good luck to all the competitors.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 11, 2011)

I've met a few of the competitors through various places in the Army.  Good hunting to all competitors!


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 11, 2011)

One AF guy (Tm 45) anyone know his background?


----------



## elle (Apr 11, 2011)

Had the privilege of attending 2007 and'08 and seeing the teams cross the finish line.  BRC is always an incredible event, highly recommend going if you can.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 11, 2011)

I had the privilege of pulling med. support of the Pre.-Ranger course @ Bragg a couple times while on DRF-7. Tough bastards I say. Thank god for these men and all of our servicemembers.

F.M.


----------



## moobob (Apr 12, 2011)

Went to enlisted AIT and another school with one of the Captains. Takes balls just to compete in BRC.


----------



## Centermass (Apr 13, 2011)

Here's another update. (And it's a first)

This years BRC will be LIVE ONLINE during the entire competition. (24/7)

Link is below.

http://www.bestrangerlive.com/


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 15, 2011)

Is the video stream on already? I'm getting OFFLINE right now.   :confused:


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 15, 2011)

I see something now but I am not sure what that red thing is... First thing that came to mind was Captain America's nemesis -- the Red Skull!


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 15, 2011)

Streaming now -- still on the First Event.


----------



## Centermass (Apr 15, 2011)

Maximum viewers has been reached? 57?







Well, at least 1 person from each state will get to watch it. Tried also to go directly to livestream's website and access it from there, but couldn't find it.

I got lucky and kept clicking until I got in. I have an idea as to why this happened...
Officer ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) *+ *Planning ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )* =*


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 16, 2011)

They seem to have worked out the kinks now. There's currently more than a hundred viewers on.


----------



## Centermass (Apr 17, 2011)

SOWT said:


> One AF guy (Tm 45) anyone know his background?



Just that he's assigned to RTB at Benning.

Looks like SGM Zajkowski may pull off a toofer.

*Current top 10 standings after Day 3's Darby Queen Obstacle Course Event (31 teams still in it) : *

1. Team 8: MSG Turk, Eric & SGM Zajkowski, Walter -- USASOC

2. Team 14: SSG Cogle, Charles & SPC Broussard, Christopher -- 75th Ranger Regiment

3. Team 42: SFC Riepe, Mason & SFC Santiago, Raymond -- Ranger Training Brigade

4. Team 9: SFC Boesch, David & SSG Payne, Thomas -- USASOC

5. Team 34: SSG Achee, Bryan & 1LT Goodman, Thomas --4th Infantry Division

6. (Tie) Team 16: SFC Greenwood, William & SSG Pasciak, John -- 75th Ranger Regiment

6. (Tie) Team 17: SSG Santo, Jason & SGT Isenberg, John -- 75th Ranger Regiment

8. Team 45: SFC Biltz, Jonathon & MSGT Newman, Jamie -- Ranger Training Brigade

9. Team 1: CPT Lokker, Nathan & SFC Kaluzny, Conrad -- 198th Infantry Brigade

10. Team 43: SFC Wise, Derek & SFC Higley, Jerry -- Ranger Training Brigade

Still have the Helocast, Water Confidence Test and the final 3 mile buddy run left to go.


----------



## Centermass (Apr 18, 2011)

Only one other person has won BRC twice. That was Sergeant Paul Scurka. That record has stood for 25 years, until this year. SGM Zajkowski equals that record this year with his previous win in 2007.

Congratulations to all the teams and competitors for completing the "Ultimate Gut Check."

Final top 10 standings:

1. SGM Zajkowski, Walter - MSG Turk, Eric - USASOC
2. SSG Cogle, Charles - SPC Broussard, Christopher - 75th Ranger Regiment
3. SFC Santiago, Raymond - SFC Riepe, Mason - Ranger Training Brigade
4. SFC Greenwood, William - SSG Pasciak, John - 75th Ranger Regiment
5. SSG Santo, Jason - SGT Isenberg, John - 75th Ranger Regiment
6. SFC Boesch, David - SSG Payne, Thomas - USASOC
7. 1LT Goodman, Thomas - SSG Achee, Bryan - 4th Infantry Division
8. SFC Higley, Jerry - SFC Wise, Derek - Ranger Training Brigade
9. MSGT Newman, Jamie - SFC Biltz, Jonathon - Ranger Training Brigade
10. CPT Lokker, Nathan - SFC Kaluzny, Conrad - 198th Infantry Brigade

BRC 2011 Complete List Final Standings

As a final note to all this, this year's standout, in my mind, would be SSG Merriken, a Ranger, who was at one time receiving 100% disability for his injuries, and competed in this years competition.



> Now I don’t know about you, but I would expect that long road to be a recovery that would allow Kanaan Merriken to live a relatively normal life. The Army had medically retired him by that time. But that wasn’t the road Merriken chose. Merriken’s road to recovery included returning to active duty.
> 
> In November 2005, Ranger Kanaan Merriken, after the succesful appeal of his medical retirement, completed the RIP course for the second time (Ranger Indoctrination Program … a requirement for all candidates for duty with the 75th Ranger Regiment). He was selected as the classes’ Honor Graduate and was the leadership award winner.
> He has subsequently rejoined the unit he so loves and is again a proud and serving member of the 75th Ranger Regiment.
> “Rangers Lead The Way!”​


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 18, 2011)

Centermass said:


> Only one other person has won BRC twice. That was Sergeant Paul Scurka. That record has stood for 25 years, until this year. SGM Zajkowski equals that record this year with his previous win in 2007.



CM, how about MSG Turk? He won last year so this makes it twice, too.   :confused:

BRC 2010 Winners


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 18, 2011)

FWIW-The only non-Army Competitor was AF, and his team finished 9th.


----------



## Scotth (Apr 18, 2011)

Grats to both double winners!


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Congratulations to the winners!

A big "Ironhorse" to the team from 4ID :)


----------



## Muppet (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats to he winners and to all of the particpants for a job well done...

F.M.


----------



## pardus (Apr 18, 2011)

This maybe a silly question but it wouldn't be my first 

Do you have to be a graduate of Ranger school to compete?


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 18, 2011)

pardus said:


> This maybe a silly question but it wouldn't be my first
> 
> Do you have to be a graduate of Ranger school to compete?



Yes


----------



## pardus (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

